

Bigravity theory - dragonbonheur
http://www.bigravitytheory.com

======
dogecoinbase
Relevant:
[http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/crackpot.html](http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/crackpot.html)

~~~
gwillen
Eh, I think that's a little premature. Plus I don't think you actually tried
applying it; it doesn't look like he scores that high.

The worst thing I think I can say about this guy with my undergrad-level
physics knowledge is that he's a self-promoter, to a degree that's kind of
distasteful in pure science. But the idea is at least cute.

I don't immediately get how it's proposed that the two universes couple,
though -- from the reference to dark energy and repulsion, I figured that it
was a sort of gravitational repulsion, but then there are references to
eliminating the need for dark matter, which provides a missing _attractive_
force. So I'd like to know a bit more.

~~~
gus_massa
The OP doesn't get too many points in the Crackpot Index, and at least the
site is not in all-caps.

But a very big red flag is that the cites 17-38 are a mix of preprints,
arxiv's submissions and conference proceedings, where one of the authors is
the site owner. The last article published in a peer review journal is from
1995. This is not usual in physics and cosmology.

------
dest
this guy (Jean-Pierre Petit) is a scam. be cautious!

~~~
dragonbonheur
Prove it and I'll believe you.

